# Three day baby update :)



## morgan (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

awww how tiny!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! They are beautiful! What colours are the parents?


----------

